# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2022



## anschmu (24. Dezember 2021)

Moin . meine lieben Mitstreiter .
Ich wünsche alle hier ein frohes Fest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr .
Ich habe mich entschlossen für das neue Jahr mal den Thread wieder zu aktualisieren . Letztes Jahr war mir nicht so danach . 
Ich hoffe es besteht weiterhin ein bischen Interesse an diesem Thema .
Leider hat uns Corona die letzten 2 Jahre doch arg gebeutelt . Man konnte nicht so einfach einreisen , musste umbuchen - was bei einigen Anbietern sehr teuer war - seine Urlaube umplanen usw.
Wir wollen hoffen , das es im neuen Jahr besser wird . Und unsere Staatliche Führung mal endlich an einem Strang zieht und nicht jeder Gemeindevorsteher seine eigenen Regeln durchboxt . 
Dieser Flickenteppich geht , glaub ich , so langsam allen Bürgern gehörig auf die Nerven !

Man sieht sich am Fjord
Andreas


----------



## Britta83 (29. Dezember 2021)

Hallo sehr schoen das es die Gruppe weiter gibt kann mir jemand sagen wie tief die Teiche in Klegod und Lodbjerg Hede sind....


----------



## anschmu (29. Dezember 2021)

Britta83 schrieb:


> Hallo sehr schoen das es die Gruppe weiter gibt kann mir jemand sagen wie tief die Teiche in Klegod und Lodbjerg Hede sind....


Hallo . Genau kann ich dir das garnicht sagen . Aber ich schätze Klegod auf eine Tiefe bis maximal 2 - 2,5 Meter. 
Lodberg Hede schätze ich stellenweise auf 4-5 Meter .
Klegod beangel ich auch garnicht . Lodberg hede ab und zu mal , wobei  ich die besten Fänge , wenn du auf dem Parkplatz stehst , links in der Ecke hatte . 
Auch im Teich mittig sind gute Fänge zu verzeichnen . 
Ich fische meist mit Sbiro und 1.50-2.00 m Vorfach . Köder unterschiedlich  , entweder Powerbait oder Kunstmade .


----------



## Mark-->HH (3. Januar 2022)

Frohes Neues erstmal.  Ich hätte gedacht, beide Seen sind mit 2,5m etwa gleich tief. An welcher Ecke vermutest du die 4-5 Meter Tiefe? Ich bin meist mit leichtem Gerät bewaffnet und komme nicht zwingend überall hingeworfen.


----------



## anschmu (3. Januar 2022)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Frohes Neues erstmal.  Ich hätte gedacht, beide Seen sind mit 2,5m etwa gleich tief. An welcher Ecke vermutest du die 4-5 Meter Tiefe? Ich bin meist mit leichtem Gerät bewaffnet und komme nicht zwingend überall hingeworfen.


Ich meine so mittig und  links zum Golfplatz. Ist schon tiefer . Ist ja auch schon seit über 25 Jahren in Betrieb. 
Und klegod  ist Ist halt nicht so alt und ne Baggerkuhle . Im Sommer sehr schnell überhitzt. Was in lodbjerg nicht der Fall ist


----------



## Mark-->HH (4. Januar 2022)

Okay, danke dir für die Info. Das werde ich beim nächsten Besuch dort mal versuchen mit ner größeren Rute abzuscannen.


----------



## DKNoob (4. Januar 2022)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Okay, danke dir für die Info. Das werde ich beim nächsten Besuch dort mal versuchen mit ner größeren Rute abzuscannen.


linke seite  vom parkplatz aus gesehen.. ist eine grössere kuhle ... bis ca 5m ....rechts zu den häusern hin gesehen vom parkplatz aus ist der flache teil des sees.


----------



## Mark-->HH (5. Januar 2022)

DKNoob: Danke für's Präzisieren.


----------



## anschmu (10. Januar 2022)

Moin . Bin ab 14.5 eine Woche vor Ort . Wer ist in der Zeit noch oben ?


----------



## 16rabatt (10. Januar 2022)

Jo ich bin auch da. Fahre vom 07.05. für 2 Wochen zum angeln nach Thorsminde. Da werde ich auch den einen oder anderen Teichbesuch einplanen


----------



## anschmu (11. Januar 2022)

16rabatt schrieb:


> Jo ich bin auch da. Fahre vom 07.05. für 2 Wochen zum angeln nach Thorsminde. Da werde ich auch den einen oder anderen Teichbesuch einplanen


Na , vielleicht sehen wir uns dann mal . können uns ja mal kurzschließen wenn wir oben sind !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Toto2304 (20. Januar 2022)

Wenn alles so bleibt werden wir vom 23.4 - 30.4 eine Woche in der Ecke sein. 
Sommer wird es diesmal leider nichts aber im Herbst geht es dann nochmal für eine Woche hoch dann aber nach Hirtshals.
Da fahren wir immer mit 2 Familien zusammen und nach 2 Jahren direkt Hvide Sande muss da mal ne andere Ecke her.


----------



## Britta83 (14. Februar 2022)

Nun ist gebucht vom 19. 3.22 bis 26.3.22 wollen in Sondervig und Klittens angeln nun brauche ich eure Hilfe ....faengige Stellen und welche Koeder brauchen wir und bei Teig die Farben waeren gut...danke im voraus
oder hat noch jemand einen Geheimtipp fuer einen Teich...


----------



## DKNoob (14. Februar 2022)

Britta83 schrieb:


> Nun ist gebucht vom 19. 3.22 bis 26.3.22 wollen in Sondervig und Klittens angeln nun brauche ich eure Hilfe ....faengige Stellen und welche Koeder brauchen wir und bei Teig die Farben waeren gut...danke im voraus
> oder hat noch jemand einen Geheimtipp fuer einen Teich...


KLITTENS immer in den ecken.nah am rand. es kommt immer drauf an ob es noch kalt ist ... kalt eher passiv sunshineyellow mit einer bienenmade  oder halt schleppend mit gelb oder grün. musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## Mark-->HH (15. Februar 2022)

... viel anders ist es in Söndervig auch nicht. Die berühmten Stellen sind im vorderen Teil links und rechts vorm Steg und vom hinteren Teil der hintere Teil. Obwohl, gefangen wird eben auch woanders. Häufig stehen die Biester auch hier am Rand, manchmal noch viel dichter als man eigentlich glauben mag. Hängt vielleicht auch mit der typischen Wassertrübung des Teichs  zusammen.

Mit gelb, grün, schwarz und weiß machst du auch hier nichts falsch und stationär oder nicht hängt eben von den klimatischen Bedingungen ab.

So einen richtigen Geheimtipp gibt's glaube ich nicht wirklich, außer vielleicht der mit dem Rand...


----------



## DKNoob (15. Februar 2022)

desweiteren sind oxriver und bjerelly immer eine reise wert.


----------



## anschmu (16. Februar 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> desweiteren sind oxriver und bjerelly immer eine reise wert.


Bjerrrely gibts auf youtube ein paar tolle Filme .


----------



## DKNoob (27. März 2022)

hier mal wieder ein kleiner tip  für alle die gerne mit tubertini rollen angeln.... bei harald nyborg in dänemark gibt es die tubertini viral 3000 für 150 kronen(knapp über 20€)  kostenpunkt in deutschland... die billigste die ich gefunden habe online 89€... also leute die vorort sind  schaut online nach ob die vorrätig sind  .und fahrt hin. wir sind im mai für 14 tage in dk (ringköbingfjord)an den seen anzutreffen.


----------



## anschmu (27. März 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> hier mal wieder ein kleiner tip  für alle die gerne mit tubertini rollen angeln.... bei harald nyborg in dänemark gibt es die tubertini viral 3000 für 150 kronen(knapp über 20€)  kostenpunkt in deutschland... die billigste die ich gefunden habe online 89€... also leute die vorort sind  schaut online nach ob die vorrätig sind  .und fahrt hin. wir sind im mai für 14 tage in dk (ringköbingfjord)an den seen anzutreffen.


Wann genau seit ihr im Mai denn da ?


----------



## DKNoob (28. März 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Wann genau seit ihr im Mai denn da ?


ich glaub ab den 21.


----------



## anschmu (28. März 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> ich glaub ab den 21.


Bin ab 14. Eine Woche oben !


----------



## Britta83 (4. April 2022)

Hallo liebe Forellenfreunde brauche nochmal eure Hilfe da unsere Tour im Maerz wegen Corona ausfiel fahren wir im April haben ein Haus direkt am Forellensee Lodbjerg Hede.
Nun meine Frage wo sind gute Stellen und was nehmen an Koedern und wie fischen wir sind alles Anfaenger wuerde mich ueber Tipps sehr freuen.....danke im voraus


----------



## Waidbruder (4. April 2022)

Was soll man sagen. Würde klassisch mit einer aktiven Rute ( Sbirolino, Spoon..etc) und einer passiven Rute mit Pose oder Grund auftreibend fischen. Mit der aktiven auch mal Strecke machen und schauen wo was geht. Ist ja eher überschaubar der Teich.


----------



## anschmu (4. April 2022)

Britta83 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forellenfreunde brauche nochmal eure Hilfe da unsere Tour im Maerz wegen Corona ausfiel fahren wir im April haben ein Haus direkt am Forellensee Lodbjerg Hede.
> Nun meine Frage wo sind gute Stellen und was nehmen an Koedern und wie fischen wir sind alles Anfaenger wuerde mich ueber Tipps sehr freuen.....danke im voraus


Moin . Eine gute Stelle war immer links in der Ecke zum Golfplatz ( Links vom Parkplatz ) Auch an dieser Seite immer am nah am Ufer mit Sbiro 10-15 Gramm und 2 Meter Vorfach . Als Köder müßt ihr verschiedene Teige ausprobieren oder ich fische gerne mit Troutmaden gelb oder rot . Waren immer fängig . Vorfach bitte immer 18er Plus ,  da doch ziemlich große Bengels dort beissen ! Berichte bitte mal , wie fängig der Teich ist !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Britta83 (4. April 2022)

Danke Andreas schleppen oder auf Stand du sagst links in der Ecke da wo die letzte Huette steht oder noch weiter


----------



## anschmu (4. April 2022)

Britta83 schrieb:


> Danke Andreas schleppen oder auf Stand du sagst links in der Ecke da wo die letzte Huette steht oder noch weiter


Links vom Parkplatz. Die ganze linke Seite war eigentlich immer fängig. Mit Blick auf Sondervig. Bei Sbiro mal mit Stand und wenn du Bewegung siehst immer mal wieder schleppen . Sollte eigentlich immer klappen


----------



## DKNoob (4. April 2022)

wie schon gesagt wurde linke seite ab ende des parkplatzes..entweder sofort erste bank bei besatztagen..in der senke links kurz vor der geraden oder oben links in der ecke.powerbait verschiedene farben mit nehmen..tauwurm.. eventuell mal libralures  fat d worm 65mm in käse und knoblauch mitnehmen.ist ein kunstköder .. könnt ihr aber auch ganz normal aufködern und über grund anbieten.. ist schwimmend.ist zur zeit kleiner geheimtip.


----------



## Britta83 (4. April 2022)

Danke danke wir reden aber von der Seite wo auch das Haus zum bezahlen ist oder dann ist ja die Stelle wo besetzt wird ist eine kleine Holzbank dann nach links in der senke kommt eine grosse Bank und danach eine grosser Unterstand so richtig


----------



## DKNoob (4. April 2022)

Britta83 schrieb:


> Danke danke wir reden aber von der Seite wo auch das Haus zum bezahlen ist oder dann ist ja die Stelle wo besetzt wird ist eine kleine Holzbank dann nach links in der senke kommt eine grosse Bank und danach eine grosser Unterstand so richtig


genau von der bezahl hütte immer die linke seite...rechte seite da kommt das flache stück. immer vom parkplatz richtung see geschaut.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Mai 2022)

OXRIVER AB MORGEN GESCHLOSSEN WEGEN IHN VIRUS::QUELLE INSTAGRAMM UND FACEBOOK:sie denken ab montag wissen sie mehr.


----------



## anschmu (11. Mai 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> OXRIVER AB MORGEN GESCHLOSSEN WEGEN IHN VIRUS::QUELLE INSTAGRAMM UND FACEBOOK:sie denken ab montag wissen sie mehr.


Bist du schon oben , oder hast du es von instagram


----------



## DKNoob (11. Mai 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Bist du schon oben , oder hast du es von instagram


Von  einen Bekannten der zur zeit am ox ist.das Bild ist von Instagram..  kannst aber auch auf Facebook lesen auf der oxriver Seite.nöö bin noch nicht oben..kenne nur viele forellenangler..


----------



## DKNoob (11. Mai 2022)

Hier quelle von Facebook.


----------



## anschmu (11. Mai 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> Hier quelle von Facebook.


Jow . Ein Angel Freund ist gerade oben und hat mir geschrieben . Zur Not muss man halt auf andere Teiche ausweichen , gibt ja genug . Muss halt nur schauen wo er überall geliefert hat .


----------



## anschmu (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo Oxriver positiv auf IHN getestet.


----------



## anschmu (20. Mai 2022)

So , eine Woche angeln geht zu Ende.  Wir haben wieder gut gefangen . Stampevej 8 und Bjerrely hatten wieder schöne Forellen ausgesetzt .


----------



## anschmu (21. Mai 2022)

So leider wieder zurück aus Dänemark.
Waren einmal am Stampevej  8 . War die anderen Tage zu voll , durch Schließung Oxriver.  Sind dann den Rest der Woche in Bjerrely gewesen. Ist halt der schönste Teich in der Nähe. 
Am Dienstag hat Dirk 200 kg ausgesetzt,  was wir gut beobachten konnten , da wir am Rohr geangelt haben .Davon haben wir ihm am Donnerstag 40 kg weggegangen .
Dirk hat am Donnerstag alle Plätze mit Namensschildern versehen . Unten links in der Ecke sind noch schöne neue Plätze entstanden,  die recht fängig sind


----------



## anschmu (24. Mai 2022)

Bjerrely


----------



## bic zip (31. Mai 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo Oxriver positiv auf IHN getestet.



Mist,sind ab dem 11.06. für 2 Wochen in der Gegend und der Ox war fest eingeplant.

Stamvej 8 hab ich mir voriges Jahr 1x kurz angeschaut aber nicht geangelt.

Hast du einen Tipp wo vom Bezahlhaus (linke,rechts,geradeaus) eine gute Stelle ist und was für Montagen laufen?
Grund,UL mit Gummi/Spoon, Spiro?

Muss dann ggf. nochmal meine Ausrüstung anpassen, da ich meist nur UL angle und im Oxriver erreicht man damit fast alle Stellen.

Aber der Natursee sah mir doch recht groß aus.


----------



## anschmu (31. Mai 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Mist,sind ab dem 11.06. für 2 Wochen in der Gegend und der Ox war fest eingeplant.
> 
> Stamvej 8 hab ich mir voriges Jahr 1x kurz angeschaut aber nicht geangelt.
> 
> ...


Hallo.  Kannst dort eigentlich alles versuchen . Ich bin meist fängig mit Sbiro von oben mit 2m Vorfach  . Aber auch vom Grund mit 2- 3 m Vorfach ist fängig. 
Kannst auch von allen Plätzen gut fangen , wo der Fisch halt gerade steht .
Gut fängig sond die Plätze mittig auf den Geraden und dann mittig Teich werfen ..
Mit einen 10-16g Sbiro kannst du schon gut das andere Ufer erreichen.


----------



## bic zip (1. Juni 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo.  Kannst dort eigentlich alles versuchen . Ich bin meist fängig mit Sbiro von oben mit 2m Vorfach  . Aber auch vom Grund mit 2- 3 m Vorfach ist fängig.
> Kannst auch von allen Plätzen gut fangen , wo der Fisch halt gerade steht .
> Gut fängig sond die Plätze mittig auf den Geraden und dann mittig Teich werfen ..
> Mit einen 10-16g Sbiro kannst du schon gut das andere Ufer erreichen.



Super, Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## anschmu (7. Juni 2022)

Moin , hat jemand Neuigkeiten vom Oxriver?


----------



## anschmu (23. Juni 2022)

Unter Vorbehalt.  Oxriver soll bis August gesperrt sein.


----------



## anschmu (23. Juni 2022)

Ist vielleicht jemand oben und kann näheres berichten


----------



## seatrout61 (23. Juni 2022)

Das hat mein Bruder am WE auch gesagt, der war gerade 2 Wochen oben....haben die keine Web-Seite?


----------



## anschmu (23. Juni 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Das hat mein Bruder am WE auch gesagt, der war gerade 2 Wochen oben....haben die keine Web-Seite?


Doch schon , ist aber nicht ersichtlich . Ich weiß es nur , weil ich zur Schließung oben war . Und nur Stampevej  8 offen war .


----------



## DKNoob (23. Juni 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Das hat mein Bruder am WE auch gesagt, der war gerade 2 Wochen oben....haben die keine Web-Seite?


DIE schnellsten infos bekommst du über facebook.aber sein wir dochmal ehrlich.. wie lange haben die anderen forellenzuchten in dänemark zu gehabt wegen IHN.er musste alles schlagen.. desweiteren die komplette anlage ablassen..was das für ein schaden ist ..möchte ich nicht wissen.es wäre henrik zu wünschen ...aber glauben tue ich es nicht das bis ende august alles wieder im lot ist.drücken wir mal die daumen.


----------



## anschmu (24. Juni 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> DIE schnellsten infos bekommst du über facebook.aber sein wir dochmal ehrlich.. wie lange haben die anderen forellenzuchten in dänemark zu gehabt wegen IHN.er musste alles schlagen.. desweiteren die komplette anlage ablassen..was das für ein schaden ist ..möchte ich nicht wissen.es wäre henrik zu wünschen ...aber glauben tue ich es nicht das bis ende august alles wieder im lot ist.drücken wir mal die daumen.


Ich hoffe auch für Ihn , das nicht zu lange dauert . Er hat ja in den letzten Jahren eine Menge investiert . Nicht nur am Oxriver , sondern auch in seine Gästehäuser und den neuen Teich gegenüber . Daumen drücken !!!


----------



## DKNoob (24. Juni 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch für Ihn , das nicht zu lange dauert . Er hat ja in den letzten Jahren eine Menge investiert . Nicht nur am Oxriver , sondern auch in seine Gästehäuser und den neuen Teich gegenüber . Daumen drücken !!!


die privatteiche mit gästehäuser laufen angeblich normal weiter...


----------



## DKNoob (5. Juli 2022)

oxriver ist ab heute komplett wieder geöffnet.alle die  vor ort sind ...gerne dort angeln...fahrt hin  und unterstützt den betreiber.


----------



## Hafenkante (7. August 2022)

Moin, 
ich habe mir heute mal Klittens Put and Take angesehen und war nicht begeistert:das Wasser grün, die Anlage macht einen ungepflegten Eindruck ,keinerlei Fänge von den anwesenden Anglern obwohl laut Aushang die letzten Tage gut besetzt wurde. Ich war doch etwas erstaunt über den Zustand der Anlage, die letzten Jahre haben wir dort immer gern gefischt. Weiß da jemand näheres was da los ist? 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## anschmu (8. August 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe mir heute mal Klittens Put and Take angesehen und war nicht begeistert:das Wasser grün, die Anlage macht einen ungepflegten Eindruck ,keinerlei Fänge von den anwesenden Anglern obwohl laut Aushang die letzten Tage gut besetzt wurde. Ich war doch etwas erstaunt über den Zustand der Anlage, die letzten Jahre haben wir dort immer gern gefischt. Weiß da jemand näheres was da los ist?
> Gruß Bernd


Kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen , weil ich die se Art von Anlagen nicht anfahre . 
Versuch mal Lodbjerg Hede oder Oxriver . Vielleicht auch Nymindegab , obwohl ich dort auch lange nicht zum angeln war .


----------



## Hafenkante (8. August 2022)

Moin anschmu, danke für die Rückmeldung .Die Seen bei Nymindegab sehen recht natürlich aus  ,ich denke wir werden das dort mal probieren. 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## anschmu (8. August 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin anschmu, danke für die Rückmeldung .Die Seen bei Nymindegab sehen recht natürlich aus  ,ich denke wir werden das dort mal probieren.
> Gruß Bernd


Vor Norre Nebel auf der linken Seite der beim  Bauern ist auch noch schön und fängig


----------



## DKNoob (8. August 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe mir heute mal Klittens Put and Take angesehen und war nicht begeistert:das Wasser grün, die Anlage macht einen ungepflegten Eindruck ,keinerlei Fänge von den anwesenden Anglern obwohl laut Aushang die letzten Tage gut besetzt wurde. Ich war doch etwas erstaunt über den Zustand der Anlage, die letzten Jahre haben wir dort immer gern gefischt. Weiß da jemand näheres was da los ist?
> Gruß Bernd


hat leider probleme mit grünalgen. die betreiber sind aber dabei etwas zu unternehmen.aber das die anlage ungeflegt ist  kann ich nicht bestätigen.. im gegenteil schilf und kraut wurde zurück geschnitten.


----------



## anschmu (13. September 2022)

Moin , bin ab 1.10 mal wieder am Fjord . 
Hab mal Westcoast und Hennestrand Put&take gegoogelt . Westcoast soll geschlossen sein und Hennestrand sagt mir nicht zu , da 26€ für 4 Stunden aufgerufen werden und dann noch eine Fangbegrenzung gesetzt ist . Werde aber beide mal anschauen . Ist von Bjerregard nur ein Katzensprung . 
Hauptanfahrtsziele werden aber wieder Bjerrely und Stampevej 8 sein .
Wer ist noch vor Ort in der ersten Oktoberwoche ?


----------



## albator (13. September 2022)

Ich war Ende August mal bei Klittens schauen (ca. 25.8.). Besitzer? war zufällig anwesend und hatte mir vom Angeln aktuell abgeraten. Fand ich sehr nett.

Sie haben/hatten Probleme mit Algen (war da schon besser), PH Wert und Wassertemperatur (>22°). Er meinte ich solle lieber im Oktober wiederkommen wenn es kühler wird. 
Die Anlage war aber sehr gepflegt und die neuen Unterstellhütten am linken See sind bei schlechtem Wetter bestimmt eine Bereicherung.


----------



## DKNoob (13. September 2022)

albator schrieb:


> Ich war Ende August mal bei Klittens schauen (ca. 25.8.). Besitzer? war zufällig anwesend und hatte mir vom Angeln aktuell abgeraten. Fand ich sehr nett.
> 
> Sie haben/hatten Probleme mit Algen (war da schon besser), PH Wert und Wassertemperatur (>22°). Er meinte ich solle lieber im Oktober wiederkommen wenn es kühler wird.
> Die Anlage war aber sehr gepflegt und die neuen Unterstellhütten am linken See sind bei schlechtem Wetter bestimmt eine Bereicherung.


GENAU klittens hatte probleme mit grünalgen gehabt.geflegt ist die anlage eigentlich immer.im mai habe ich kein fisch unter 4 kg gefangen.


----------



## bic zip (14. September 2022)

Habe heute mal ein paar Anlagen abgeklappert um mir ein Bild zu machen.

Nymindegab Put&Take ist die letzten Wochen nur Montags der große See besetzt worden(100kg) letzter Eintrag war allerdings vom 05.09.
Im Bereich Bjerregard/Nymdegab war auch ein Manöver des Militärs, es waren Schußsalven zu hören, Auf einigen Parkplätzen Soldaten in Grünzeug und an den Dünenaufgängen hingen rote Bälle (Ballons?)

Wasser bei Klittens ist eine grüne Suppe mit Sichtweite um die 20 cm, im Juni konnte ich wenigstens noch das Kraut sehen 

Klegod P&T standen 6 Autos auf dem Parkplatz, besuch habe ich mir gespart.

Söndervig P&T 20 Autos (!), der vordere See war besser besucht als der zweite und direkt vorne an war gerade jemand im Drill und hat eine schöne Forelle gelandet.

Bin dann zum Oxriver, 4 Stunden 1 Forelle auf einen 4cm Rapala X Rap Wobbler in „Firetiger“ (stand an der ersten Hütte, links neben der Pumpe)
verschiedenste Spoons,Gummis und Powerbaits lief bei mir nicht.

Platz an der Pumpe war natürlich besetzt und der junge Mann hat in 3 Stunden 4 Forellen in der Strömung überlisten können.


----------



## porscher (25. September 2022)

Ich bin ab dem 2. OKTOBER für 1 Woche direkt in hvide sande. Welche forellenteiche würdet ihr mir aktuell empfehlen? Sind evtl. neue dazugekommen?


----------



## anschmu (25. September 2022)

porscher schrieb:


> Ich bin ab dem 2. OKTOBER für 1 Woche direkt in hvide sande. Welche forellenteiche würdet ihr mir aktuell empfehlen? Sind evtl. neue dazugekommen?


Ich würde dir Lodbjerghede , Oxriver  und vielleicht Henne put&take - gucke ich mir ab 1. Oktober auch erst an - empfehlen.  
Ich persönlich bevorzuge Stampevej 8 und Bjerrely.  Zu den Teichen zwischen Nymndegab und Sondervig kann ich dir nicht viel  sagen , da ich die nicht anfahre.  Vielleicht sieht  an sich an einem der Teiche. Schau einfach mal nach schwarzem Oktavia mit Hannover Kennzeichen. Bin meist zwischen 7h und 13h am Teich unterwegs.


----------



## anschmu (30. September 2022)

Moin , morgen früh geht's los.  Sonntag früh ist Bjerrely angesagt


----------



## Astacus74 (30. September 2022)

Na dann Petri Heil und zuppel schön was raus


Gruß Frank


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2022)

Wo war ich heute angeln?


----------



## Eggi 1 (2. Oktober 2022)

Sieht aus wie Bjerrely.
Da wolltest du ja hin.


----------



## seatrout61 (2. Oktober 2022)

Meine beiden Brüder waren, wie von mir vorhergesagt  , die letzten beiden Wochen an verschiedenen Puffs ähhh Seen 6x Schneider, allgemein wurde schlecht gefangen.


----------



## DKNoob (3. Oktober 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Brüder waren, wie von mir vorhergesagt  , die letzten beiden Wochen an verschiedenen Puffs ähhh Seen 6x Schneider, allgemein wurde schlecht gefangen.


es wurde viel auf stand gefangen.oxriver nur am rohr.oder an den privatseen.ich war viel am klittens put and take angeln. wasser wird deutlich besser.. stand mit wasserkugel 2 m vorfach 30 auftreibend... ist wind da ging auch in der mitte etwas.. kein wind ging viel am rand..es gab unterschiedliche fischgrössen.. von 500 gramm-7kg


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2022)

Heute bei klittens mehr als 20 Autos auf dem Hof. Es wurde vereinzelt gefangen. Viele Fische nur 500 gramm. Aber auch sehr grosse mit 5 bis 6 kg. Der Wind weht stark.


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2022)

Moin.  Wo bin ich denn heute ?


----------



## jürgeng. (4. Oktober 2022)

Hi,
Oxriver Stampevej 8 kann man schon erkennen.
Aber wie sieht es denn mit Ergebnismeldungen aus? Immer Schneider gewesen? 
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2022)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hi,
> Oxriver Stampevej 8 kann man schon erkennen.
> Aber wie sieht es denn mit Ergebnismeldungen aus? Immer Schneider gewesen?
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Bjerrely Schneider!!! Heute 3 Stück bis jetzt!


----------



## jürgeng. (4. Oktober 2022)

Petri!

Was wurde uns am ersten Tag beim Sportfischerlehrgang vermittelt? -> Nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch ein Fangtag.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Oktober 2022)

Und bitte gerne Bilder vom Fang posten 

R. S.


----------



## porscher (4. Oktober 2022)

Heute 3 Stunden klegod. 3 Ruten ohne einen anfasser. Grund auftreiben, verschiede tiefen und Köder. Spoons alle Farben und gewichte durch. Auch bei den Leute an den Mühlen ging nix. In den 3 Stunden kam am ersten Teich nur 1 Fisch raus. Besetzt wurde laut Tafel zuletzt am 30.09.2022 200 kg. Laut Tafel in einer Regelmäßigkeit von ca. 2 wochen


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2022)

porscher schrieb:


> Heute 3 Stunden klegod. 3 Ruten ohne einen anfasser. Grund auftreiben, verschiede tiefen und Köder. Spoons alle Farben und gewichte durch. Auch bei den Leute an den Mühlen ging nix. In den 3 Stunden kam am ersten Teich nur 1 Fisch raus. Besetzt wurde laut Tafel zuletzt am 30.09.2022 200 kg. Laut Tafel in einer Regelmäßigkeit von ca. 2 wochen


Wir waren heute in No und haben in 4 Stunden auch nur 4 Stück gefangen . Beissen halt sehr vorsichtig.  
Und das mit dem Besatz anschreiben ist immer so eine Sache.  Ich glaube da nur was ich sehe . Bjerrely hat gestern eingesetzt.  No wurde heute besetzt.


----------



## anschmu (6. Oktober 2022)

Moin . Heute noch mal Bjerrely,  dann ist die Woche mit wenig Fang auch schon wider zu Ende. Bis jetzt nur 6 Trutten mit 2 Mann verhaftet.  Wie man so raushört , an den Teichen , allgemein sehr schwieriges Fangen seit 2 Wochen.  Na mal schauen was heute so passiert!


----------



## porscher (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute Von 8 bis 11 uhr 3 Ruten. Nicht einzupfenr.in der Zeit kamen insgesamt 3 Fische raus. Die meisten hatten nix. Habe mich mit vielen Leuten unterhalten. Die Fänge sind sehr bescheiden an allen Anlagen.


----------



## anschmu (8. Oktober 2022)

Moin  ,  es geht wieder nach Hause.  War Wetter mäßig sehr angenehm.  Fangtechnisch wieder sehr schwierig . Hatten wir letztes Jahr im September genau so.  Zum Herbst ändert sich das Beissverhalten der Forellen halt . Haben zwar viel versucht , wie alle anderen auch . Im Mai geht's wieder los.  
Bis dann


----------



## porscher (8. Oktober 2022)

Heute lief es bei klittens sehr gut.


----------



## DKNoob (8. Oktober 2022)

porscher schrieb:


> Heute lief es bei klittens sehr gut.


KLITTENS GEHT IMMER WAS


----------



## porscher (8. Oktober 2022)

Wir hatten 6 stück. Generell wurde viel im 2ten teich gefangen. Auf spoon und auch auf Teig.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2022)

porscher schrieb:


> Wir hatten 6 stück. Generell wurde viel im 2ten teich gefangen. Auf spoon und auch auf Teig.


ja klittens ist nicht einfach zu beangeln..  viele gehen dort leer aus.die ecken sind dort das a und o.


----------



## anschmu (12. Oktober 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> ja klittens ist nicht einfach zu beangeln..  viele gehen dort leer aus.die ecken sind dort das a und o.


Musste nur so lachen wegen der Ecken !


----------



## DKNoob (12. Oktober 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Musste nur so lachen wegen der Ecken !


es ist dort aber so... im kleinen see ganz durch.. rechte und linke ecke am see... genau wie im grossen see ..rechte und linke ecke.. da hält sich der fisch am meisten auf.wenn wo anders nix geht.. klittens geht immer. man muss nur wissen wo man angeln muss.ich habe dort schon sehr viele angler ohne fisch von dannen ziehen sehen.im september war ich dort ..es ging nur passives angeln.. entweder 60cm von oben powerbait .. mit dem wind treiben lassen .. oder mit bodentaster 30-40cm auftreibend lassen.ich hatte ordentlich fisch gehabt.. wie alle die dort gesessen hatten.


----------



## eike (25. Oktober 2022)

Was heisst in Klittens Teich 2 ist das der rechte Teich


----------



## DKNoob (25. Oktober 2022)

eike schrieb:


> Was heisst in Klittens Teich 2 ist das der rechte Teich


über die brücke rechts hoch. der see ist dazu gepachtet.. viele sagen dazu teich 2.


----------



## eike (25. Oktober 2022)

Danke das mit den Ecken hab ich begriffen welcher Teich ist besser Teich 1 der kleine oder 2 der grosse


----------



## eike (25. Oktober 2022)

Eine Frage noch wie tief ist der Teich 1 und der Teich 2 ungefaehr....


----------



## DKNoob (25. Oktober 2022)

eike schrieb:


> Danke das mit den Ecken hab ich begriffen welcher Teich ist besser Teich 1 der kleine oder 2 der grosse


ich geh immer teich 2 über die brücke rechts hoch.. letzte bank auf der linken seite oder direkt vor kopf .. eine bank weiter..nicht weit draussen angeln..ich angel immer mit 2m vorfach.. 30-40cm übern haken ein kleines schrotblei. powerbait und bienenmade auf stand.. wenn du schleppen willst immer die ecken absuchen mit powerbait.


----------



## eike (25. Oktober 2022)

Wohnen in Lodbjerg den Teich wollen wir auch fischen linke Seite ist klar habe ich gelesen wie tief sollte man angeln dort und womit


----------



## DKNoob (25. Oktober 2022)

eike schrieb:


> Wohnen in Lodbjerg den Teich wollen wir auch fischen linke Seite ist klar habe ich gelesen wie tief sollte man angeln dort und womit


kannst auch mit bait ..ich weiss jetzt nicht genau  ob bienenmade dort erlaubt ist.10-15m weiter raus hast du eine tiefe von knapp 5m.spoon-  blinker sollte jetzt auch laufen.ich würde selber mit der passiven rute nicht weit draussen angeln.. der fisch zieht immer ufer nah vorbei. aktive kannst ruhig schonmal raus hämmern.


----------



## anschmu (26. Oktober 2022)

Moin  . Es wird Winter- lasst uns Fischrezepte tauschen


----------



## DKNoob (26. Oktober 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin  . Es wird Winter- lasst uns Fischrezepte tauschen


kann ich leider nicht mit dienen.. ich räucher nur  .. aber es gibt im forum eine ecke dafür klick mich


----------



## bic zip (26. Oktober 2022)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin  . Es wird Winter- lasst uns Fischrezepte tauschen


----------



## Sport_fischer (27. Oktober 2022)

DKNoob schrieb:


> ich geh immer teich 2 über die brücke rechts hoch.. letzte bank auf der linken seite oder direkt vor kopf .. eine bank weiter..nicht weit draussen angeln..



Also meinst du den Teich, der vom Fjord weggeht, nicht der längliche sondern der eher runde?


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

Sport_fischer schrieb:


> Also meinst du den Teich, der vom Fjord weggeht, nicht der längliche sondern der eher runde?



Hier könnt ich alle Klarheiten beseitigen und gegenseitig Markierungen setzen  

(welcher eher „runde“ Teich?)


----------



## Sport_fischer (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich  meine den, der Richtung Strasse geht, hatte ihn aus letztem Jahr eher rund in erinnerung


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

Also laut Beschreibung (über die Brücke, rechts runter, letzte Bank auf der linken Seite bzw die Bank vor Kopf) von DKNoob gehe ich von diesen beiden Plätzen aus.

Und ja, das ist der See Richtung Straße


----------



## DKNoob (27. Oktober 2022)

Sport_fischer schrieb:


> Also meinst du den Teich, der vom Fjord weggeht, nicht der längliche sondern der eher runde?


also wo die brücke ist weisst du?wenn du darüber gehst rechts hoch.. sonnst müsstest du ja einmal um den grossen see laufen.ich versteh nicht was daran nicht zu verstehen ist.


----------



## DKNoob (27. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Also laut Beschreibung (über die Brücke, rechts runter, letzte Bank auf der linken Seite bzw die Bank vor Kopf) von DKNoob gehe ich von diesen beiden Plätzen aus.
> 
> Und ja, das ist der See Richtung Straße
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422532


genau sind meine favorieten die  stellen.. am schmalen see entlang des fjordes auch am ende rechts und links sind sehr gute stellen. aber fanggarantie gibt es ja bekanntlich nirgends.aber an den stellen sind sie schon erhöht.


----------



## Sport_fischer (28. Oktober 2022)

ok, danke. Dann lag ich richtig. Ich war letztes Jahr mit der Spoonrute an den beiden Enden am schmalen See. Leider sehr windig und nichts gefangen. Werde es Ende November nochmal versuchen.


----------



## anschmu (27. November 2022)

Allen hier einen schönen 1. Advent und wer noch oben ist einen guten Fang !


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. November 2022)

Gibt es weitere Fotos von den verschiedenen Gewässern und von euren Fängen?


----------



## anschmu (29. November 2022)

Gibt es !!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. November 2022)

Das ist krass!


----------



## anschmu (30. November 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das ist krass!


Das ist nicht Krass . Das sind 4 Stunden harte Arbeit


----------



## DKNoob (30. November 2022)

wir möchten ja hier  die schöne zeit teilen.mein lieblingssee klittens put and take.


----------



## jürgeng. (5. Dezember 2022)




----------



## jürgeng. (5. Dezember 2022)

Da kann ich aber mithalten.....
Das war am Skaven Strand Forellensee.
Mein Schwiegersohn meinte, das wäre ein Sonnenbarsch

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2022)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Da kann ich aber mithalten.....
> Das war am Skaven Strand Forellensee.
> Mein Schwiegersohn meinte, das wäre ein Sonnenbarsch
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Dein Schwiegersohn hat recht.  

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DKNoob (5. Dezember 2022)

jip ist ein sonnenbarsch.. wurden damals wegen karpfenläuse besetzt.. was mittlerweile verboten ist. innerhalb der eu.und da skaven put and take öfters probleme mit läusen hatte sind dort bestimmt noch mehr am schwimmen.sondervig put and take hat die sonnenbarsche auch im see.


----------

